# Fischen in Frankreich



## Lothar St (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen
Ich fahre mitte Juni in die Bretangne in den Urlaub,kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben fürs Meer von Land aus.Und wo bekomme ich eine Angelliezens für das Flussfischen.
Für die Hilfe bin ich euch sehr Dankbar
Gruß Lothar St


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Mach mal 'nen Spruch wo genau du bist,ich hab da schon an einigen Plätzen gefischt.


----------



## Lothar St (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Hallo Sten
Toll das sich jemand meldet Danke
Wir fahren mit dem Wohnmobil die ganze Küste entlang,und bleiben wo es uns gefällt.Ich war vor 10 Jahren schon einmal dort habe aber nur Hornis und Brassen gefangen,möchte aber gerne Wolfsbarsche fischen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Da hab ich schon paar Tips für dich, wird heute etwas knapp aber in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen schreib ich dir was dazu.


----------



## GunnySG (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Hallo Lothar,
die Angellizenz bekommst Du in jedem Angelladen. 
Stephan#6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Dann wollen wir mal: Tips zur Atlantikküste kann ich dir zu der Gegend um Douarnenez(bei Quimper) und ab da in südliche Richtung geben. Weiter nördlich hab ich noch nicht gefischt. Ich war das erste Mal vor etlichen Jahren dort und wir hatten ein Ferienhaus in Douarnenez und demzufolge auch ca. drei Wochen lang die Ecke befischt.
1. Der große Fischereihafen war tagsüber immer 'ne gute Stelle auf Hornhecht und Makrelen, ab und an 'n kleinerer Wolfsbarsch auf Blinker. Makrelen auch auf Kukö, Hornhecht auf Fetzen an Posenmontage. Ist aber relativ viel Betrieb dort. Nachts von der vorderen Mole zur Seeseite hin vor der Steinpackung mit halben Makrelen gingen Conger und Seequappe. Nimm ordentliches Gerät um die gegebenenfalls aus der Steinpackung zu zerren. Ansonsten mußt du die Leiter runter und den aus den Steinen bergen, also zweiter Mann(Frau geht zur Not auch) von Vorteil.
2. Die sandigen Buchten,Strände, zwischen der Steilküste gehen abends/nachts auf Wolfsbarsch/Seezunge/Meerbrassen mit klassischem Brandungsgeschirr und Seeringelwürmern(gibts dort im Laden plus Tips zu Stellen wo die Wölfe gerade Laufen) Angeln nur möglich bei auflaufenden Wasser(Tidenhub 5-6m!!!) sonst wanderst du nur dem Wasser hinterher. Und beim Brandungsangeln nachts nicht einpennen,sonst steht dein Dreibein irgendwann mal im 1,50 tiefen Wasser wenn du erwachst|supergri,ist mir nämlich passiert.
3. Direkt von den Felsen haben wir auch gefischt(Brandungsmontage) und auch zwei-drei Barsche gehabt plus große Lippfische.
4. Im Jachthafen gingen große Meeräschen auf feines Geschirr mit Brotflocke. Haben jedoch schon beim Kochen angefangen grauenhaft nach Diesel zu stinken,liegt wohl am Hafen.
5. Von den kleineren Fischerbooten welche mit Leinen fischen kannst du dir mal, falls vorrätig, paar Sandaale geben lassen, super Köder für Barsch in der Brandung.
Im Großen und Ganzen sind das die Methoden mit denen wir bei späteren Urlauben in der Bretagne gefischt haben. Weiter südlich kann ich dir noch die Halbinsel von Quiberon empfehlen, gutes Revier für Wolfsbarsch, dort kann man auch Ausfahrten auf Barsch unternehmen, und natürlich lohnt sich abends bei auflaufendem Wasser auch immer ein Versuch mit der Spinnrute(Popper,Wobbler,Meefo-Blinker). Noch weiter südlich waren wir am Cap Ferret, das ist dann die atlantische Dünenküste(Sandstrand bis zum Horizont) mit teilweise Mörderbrandung. Dort halt auch nachts mit Brandungsgeschirr auf Barsch und Seezunge gefischt, soll zwar ein Toprevier sein, aber haben eher schlecht gefangen. Brauchst du teilweise massives Gerät, ich hab Einheimische getroffen die nachts mit Tintenfisch auf Adlerfisch geangelt haben, aber zumindest in meinem Beisein wurde keiner gefangen.
Yo, dann wünsch ich Dir mal Petri Heil. Kannst ja mal was verlauten lassen wenn du zurück bist.


----------



## Lothar St (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Hallo Sten
Danke für die tolle Beschreibung,ich werde mein möglichtes versuchen und wenn ich zurück bin natürlich ein keiner Bericht 
Vielen Dank Lothar  St#6


----------



## powermesh (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal: Tips zur Atlantikküste kann ich dir zu der Gegend um Douarnenez(bei Quimper) und ab da in südliche Richtung geben. Weiter nördlich hab ich noch nicht gefischt. Ich war das erste Mal vor etlichen Jahren dort und wir hatten ein Ferienhaus in Douarnenez und demzufolge auch ca. drei Wochen lang die Ecke befischt.
> 1. Der große Fischereihafen war tagsüber immer 'ne gute Stelle auf Hornhecht und Makrelen, ab und an 'n kleinerer Wolfsbarsch auf Blinker. Makrelen auch auf Kukö, Hornhecht auf Fetzen an Posenmontage. Ist aber relativ viel Betrieb dort. Nachts von der vorderen Mole zur Seeseite hin vor der Steinpackung mit halben Makrelen gingen Conger und Seequappe. Nimm ordentliches Gerät um die gegebenenfalls aus der Steinpackung zu zerren. Ansonsten mußt du die Leiter runter und den aus den Steinen bergen, also zweiter Mann(Frau geht zur Not auch) von Vorteil.
> 2. Die sandigen Buchten,Strände, zwischen der Steilküste gehen abends/nachts auf Wolfsbarsch/Seezunge/Meerbrassen mit klassischem Brandungsgeschirr und Seeringelwürmern(gibts dort im Laden plus Tips zu Stellen wo die Wölfe gerade Laufen) Angeln nur möglich bei auflaufenden Wasser(Tidenhub 5-6m!!!) sonst wanderst du nur dem Wasser hinterher. Und beim Brandungsangeln nachts nicht einpennen,sonst steht dein Dreibein irgendwann mal im 1,50 tiefen Wasser wenn du erwachst|supergri,ist mir nämlich passiert.
> 3. Direkt von den Felsen haben wir auch gefischt(Brandungsmontage) und auch zwei-drei Barsche gehabt plus große Lippfische.
> ...


wie ist es mit welsfischen im fluss?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*



powermesh schrieb:


> wie ist es mit welsfischen im fluss?


Keine Ahnung,nur im Meer gefischt!


----------



## Fidde (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischen in Frankreich*

Moin, gib mal Quiberon als suchbegriff ein, da steht eigentlich alles über franz. Wölfe.
Gruß, Fidde


----------

